# Hebron Sportsmen's Banquet



## JBGriffith (Feb 29, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to Hebron Church and their group of sportsmen for the outstanding job at the banquet last night. The food was great, Jeff Foxworthy was awesome and gave a great message, and the vendors did a great job also. I'm not sure, but I think there were about 3500 people in attendance. It was great to see that many Christian sportsmen get together and have a great time. Thanks again, I had a blast.


----------



## biker13 (Feb 29, 2012)

I couldn't get there because of the traffic on 85.Always a good time there.


----------



## JBGriffith (Feb 29, 2012)

Traffic was pretty bad. We got there around 6:30 and had just enough time to eat and look around before Jeff started speaking.


----------

